# saving on gas



## purplejunkie

This was news to me and I think it'll be helpful given current gas prices. My friend recently bought 2 hundred dollar gift cards from Valero online for 75 bucks a piece (through ebay). I did a search on ebay, I did not find any deals that great but there are many sites that offer discounts on gift cards. If you open up your seach you can find them for grocery stores or mega stores that have gas stations (usually its less expensive anyway). I don't have a vehicle at the moment, but this sounded like a pretty darn good idea, just thought i'd share.


----------



## acrata4ever

i get 115 mpg gas can go up to 5 bucks a gallon and i hope it does i miss have the road to myself


----------



## dprogram

acrata4ever said:


> i get 115 mpg gas can go up to 5 bucks a gallon and i hope it does i miss have the road to myself


115 mpg? You ride a scooter?


----------



## acrata4ever

yep, yamaha c3. my guit fits under the seat 28" long


----------



## AnthraxMatt

gift cards, wtf. gas jug, its free...


----------



## Dmac

thanks for the info, i will be looking into it.


----------



## MiztressWinter

AnthraxMatt said:


> gift cards, wtf. gas jug, its free...



elaborate, please.


----------



## Margarita

> elaborate, please


Gas jugging is panhandling for gas. You go to a busy station, a gas jug in hand, and ask people to give you gas. It's pretty demeaning if you're sensitive to that kind of thing, and it's living off of the system in its purest form, but that doesn't mean it's not a great way to get around! Most effective in affluent areas. Also, you will probably get kicked off the premises if the gas station attendants see you, just like any soliciting.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

yep, what Marg said. i tend to stay off to the side of windows with the gas can and ask people where attendants cant see me, once ive gotten enough gas/money ill walk up to pumps and ask for gas outright til the vehicle is topped off or i get kicked out.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

i made it from north carolina to key west FL in about 2 days by gas jugging. i think its the simplest way to save gas. ive never had very many issues with the ppl that work there as long as im asking for gas. but in my opinion gas jugging is the best way to go!


----------



## katiehabits

No body does it in Canada and I wonder how people would react honestly. While driving across the country with friends in the past we always just flew signs for gas. It usually worked for us, but I wonder if we would have done better gas jugging back then? 

Anybody in Canada have any stories about gas jugging?


----------

